
Dispute over Adblocker: IP and P7S1 sue Adblock Plus / Eyeo (Google Translate) - mstolpm
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.horizont.net%2Faktuell%2Fmedien%2Fpages%2Fprotected%2FStreit-um-Adblocker-IP-und-P7S1-verklagen-Adblock-PlusEyeo_121209.html&edit-text=
======
_cipher_
Nice. Ad companies (i.e. companies that offer nothing to users, only messing
with their data) dictating what a user can/cannot install on his system.

